# Jordanian Arabic/All dialects: سحسيلة slide



## Qittat Ulthar

I encountered the word سحسيلة, but I cannot find it anywhere. Is it Standard Arabic or dialectal? Might it be misspelled? It is supposed to mean "slide".


----------



## be.010

Hi!
I've just asked about it, and yes, it means a "slide" in Jordanian colloquial... I've never heard it before, thanks for the new word


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Thank you for the information; so it is colloquial and not standard? What would "slide" be in standard Arabic?


----------



## clevermizo

Do you mean slide as in the thing children play with in a park? My Syrian colloquial dictionary also lists an similar sounding word: زحليقة zi7lii2a from za7la2 زحلق which I guess means to slip or slide down something.

I assume sa7sal سحسل in Jordanian Arabic is a verb with a similar meaning, or perhaps mostly as an intransitive: tsa7sal تسحسل.

I don't know what the standard word would be but I did find the word mun7adar منحدر which may have this meaning (I did some Google Image search with this word).

It appears that the verb za7laqa or taza7laqa means to slide down in standard Arabic although I could not find any such word *zi7liiqa, but it's obviously based on this verb. As to the Jordanian word, I can't figure it out, but it's probably a portmanteau of two other verbs (as is probably za7laqa as well).


----------



## shining_star24

I confirm that the word so7seleh is used in Jordan and it means "slide" where children used to play in the parks. I understand the word zo7le2a but we, Palestinians and Jordanians, here don't use. I am not sure about other regional cities in Palestine.

the context would be : yalla guys let us netsa7sal 3l so7seleh, it sounds funny lool


----------



## clevermizo

shining_star24 said:


> yalla guys let us netsa7sal 3l so7seleh, it sounds funny lool



Perfect Jordanian 3arabizi.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Could the Standard be مَزْلَقَة?


----------



## be.010

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Could the Standard be مَزْلَقَة?


 
Yes, I looked up in AlMunjid and it sounds that مزلقة and (zallaqa) زلاّقة work, not as an equivalent, but could be the best available... Anyway, not much peole would understand it! I've found out that most Arabs would use their colloquial equivalent to say "slide" in a Standard Arabic text... (e.g. pronounce zə7lee2a as zu7laiqa)...


----------



## M-Pink

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Could the Standard be مَزْلَقَة?


 
Maybe the Standard is زحلوقة

In lisan Al-3arab lexicon


> الزُّحْلوقة: آثارُ تَزَلُّجِ الصبيان من فوق إلى أَسفل، وقال يعقوب: هي آثار تَزَلُّج الصبيان من فوق طين أَو رمل إِلى أَسفل؛


http://www.alwaraq.net/Core/AlwaraqSrv/LisanSrchOneUtf8http://www.alwaraq.net/Core/AlwaraqSrv/LisanSrchOneUtf8


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

شكرا لهذه الأجوبة!


----------



## be.010

M-Pink said:


> Maybe the Standard is زحلوقة
> 
> In lisan Al-3arab lexicon


 
It really sounds like that, but زحلوقة is used to mean لعبة التوازن, e.g. a bar (a trunk...) balanced on something in the center, and two persons sit at each end of the trunk, so each one of them would keep going up and down... (What's its meaning in English?!!)


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

I think what you mean is a seesaw.


----------



## M-Pink

be.010 said:


> It really sounds like that, but زحلوقة is used to mean لعبة التوازن, e.g. a bar (a trunk...) balanced on something in the center, and two persons sit at each end of the trunk, so each one of them would keep going up and down... (What's its meaning in English?!!)


 
You mean seesaw?

I think in Arabic seesaw is أرجوحة and not زحلوقة

lisan Al-3arab defines the word زحلوقة as 





> تَزَلُّجِ الصبيان من فوق إلى أَسفل،


skiing or sliding from up to down.. so I think it is slide and not seesaw


----------



## be.010

M-Pink said:


> You mean seesaw?


 
Yes! exactly, the seesaw (in AlMunjid, they explain زحلوقة as seesaw!!! 


> الزحلوقة: الأرجوحة خشبة طويلة يضعها الصبيان على موضع مرتفع من الأرض ويركب بعضهم على طرفها الواحد، وبعضهم على طرفها الآخر، فتارةً يرتفع أحد الطرفين وتارةً يسقط


That's quite confusing...
I'd agree with lisan al 3arab as it makes much sense... But what would "a swing" mean?!


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

This thread has turned into an Arabic playground  Very interesting!


----------



## M-Pink

be.010 said:


> But what would "a swing" mean?!


 
 yes!

a swing is أرجوحة I think that both a swing and a seesaw are best described as أرجوحة ..
because children on a swing (or on aseesaw) يتأرجحون (they are swinging)

whereas on slide يتزحلقون أو ينزلقون (they slide or ski)

that is just a thought!


----------



## be.010

Yes! I agree, I think that's it... Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

Growing up, I was used to three terms for a slide: slide, سحسيلة and زحلقينة ; another three for swing: swing, مرجيحة and مرجوحة; for seesaw it was always seesaw!


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Could you tell me where you grew up, which regional variety was spoken?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I grew up in London from a Palestinian father and Iraqi mother, hence the three terms .


----------



## M-Pink

Is زحلقينة the Iraqi term?

what do they use for أرجوحة?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Yes, زحلقينة ومرجوحة are Iraqi, the qaaf here pronounced g.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Hi, in Cowell's book (Syrian Arabic), there's this sentence:

*za7let *réjlo w-wéqe3 la-wara and he translated it as 'his foot slipped and he fell over backwards'.

*za7let *makes sense here? So it would be 'his foot's slip and he fell over backwards'? Or is it a typo for *za7laq*?

Because, I suppose that 'a slip' would be *za7laqa *and not *za7le*... it's weird.


----------

